# https://www.twitch.tv/PlayOverwatch



## pandavova (Dec 24, 2017)

Its wonderful.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 24, 2017)

What is this stream even about?


----------



## pandavova (Dec 24, 2017)

About Jeff.

And Fake Cookies.


----------



## Exavold (Dec 25, 2017)

I wonder for how long they're gonna keep this stream up for

But it is comforting to know that daddy jeff is always watching.


----------



## pandavova (Dec 25, 2017)

Exavold said:


> I wonder for how long they're gonna keep this stream up for
> 
> But it is comforting to know that daddy jeff is always watching.


FYI, its a loop.


----------



## Exavold (Dec 25, 2017)

pandavova said:


> FYI, its a loop.


No shit


----------



## pandavova (Dec 25, 2017)

Exavold said:


> No shit


Well some people dont know...


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 25, 2017)




----------

